# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Comment envoyer le contenu d'une List Javascript a Colfudion pour l inserer dans une DB

## korssane

Hi,

J'ai une list 1 dimension d'element en javascript que je veux entrer dans une base de donnee. J'utilise COldfusion MX7. y at il une possibilite de le faire ?

Merci

----------

